# How to weigh dry fertilizers?



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi I just received a bunch of dry fertilizers from the Greg Watson website. I'm planning to dose PPS method. Do I need a scale to weigh the fertilizers? If so where to I get one that can measure such small amounts?

Or is there an alternative method....For example, a teaspoon of this, a tablespoon of that? I know the same volumes of different subtances have different weights so that may not work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Teaspoons and Tablespoons work but given the low price of a small digital scale that can measure to tenths of a gram (0.1g), I'd recommend getting one.

Here in Europe I bought one for around the equivalent of $25.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

In order to get an accurate weight of your ferts you would need to weigh them many times and average the results or find someone who has already done this and trust their measurements. A scale is definately a more accurate way to go if you want to be sure of your soding amounts.

You can find scales accurate to 0.1g on E-bay also. I think mine was $20 plus shipping. With a bit of searching on Google, Aquabid, or E-bay you should be able to find a scale in your price range


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm using a digi scale for my ferts too. I reccomend ebay as well. I got my for about the same as MatPat. I have a "MyWeigh" scale and it works just fine.

Edit: You can also get them at postal supply stores. Another alternative source for buying a scale would be a head shop. They sell them there for weighing...uh... tobacco


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

aquasox said:


> If so where to I get one that can measure such small amounts?


http://www.coleparmer.com/catalog/product_index.asp?cls=76



MatPat said:


> In order to get an accurate weight of your ferts you would need to weigh them many times and average the results or find someone who has already done this and trust their measurements.


?!?!?


----------

